#  > WEBSHOP en NIEUWE ARTIKELEN >  > WEBSHOP >  >  Pioneer Nexus, de opvolger van de DJM800 ?

## admin

Pioneer heeft gisteren (10.02.2011) een filmpje op internet gezet over iets wat beloofd de opvolger van de DJM800 te worden, wellicht de DJM900?  
Er word veel gespeculeerd over de nieuwe naam, maar iedereen is het er wel over eens dat deze nieuwe naam het woord Nexus in zich zou hebben. 



>> meer lezen en het filmpje zien?

----------


## Whitefarmer

aan het einde van het filmpje: Full introduction 17/02/2011

nog een weekje geduld dus....

----------


## 4AC

Nou, er zit dus sowieso een soort 'touch' achtig iets in, waarschijnlijk een klein touchscreentje of zo. Zoals te verwachten overigens, van de nieuwe Pioneer kroam.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Mark Vriens

Nu nog maar eens de prijs zien.... Zal wel flink tegenvallen!  :Mad:

----------


## Roelande

Voorsmaakje voor de officiële release van morgen:

----------


## admin



----------


## admin

Meer informati eober de Pioneer DJM-900 Nexus >> hier

----------

